# Howdy from NE Tennessee!



## ajd3530 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello everyone! I am Alex. I have been poking around here and using it some for reference for a couple of years, but never joined. I decided this joint wasn't as uptight as I had previously thought after spending a couple of hours reading in here today, so here I am.

I live in the northeast corner of Tennessee here in the USA. Beautiful place with colorful people and you get to experience all 4 seasons (sometimes within a 72 hour period.) I am approaching 28 years old, and have a nice little family with the wife and out 2 1/2 year old little girl. I am a stay at home dad by day, local sports official by night. I am not new to the online modeling forum deal, and can be found mostly in FSM.

I am a plane nut. Grew up around them, as my dad is an A&P, and I even put in about 5 years working a flight line (I can tell a Baron from a Cessna 310 from a Piper Twin Comanche in the pattern just from the sound.) So not surprisingly, I am into aircraft modeling. I work exclusively with 1/48 scale, and concentrate mostly in WWII aviation, although I am starting to dabble with Cold War American jets. I am very interested in VVS subjects right now, and would like to do an Russian Barbarossa airfield dio before 2016 is over. 

I could babble on and in I'm sure, but since this is just an intro I will wrap this up. I look forward to meeting new people who share the same interests as me, and interacting and becoming part of this community. Have a great weekend y'all!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome to the asylum Alex, what part of Northeast TN. I work in Kingsport,TN.


----------



## ajd3530 (Dec 20, 2015)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Welcome to the asylum Alex, what part of Northeast TN. I work in Kingsport,TN.




Such a small world. I live in Elizabethton. Have you ever made it to Eagle's Nest Hobby Shop in Colonial Heights?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome to the family Alex....watch out for Terry, he bites when he doesn't get what he wants!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## at6 (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome to our asylum. I like the group as we aren't as anal retentive as some sites. I lurk over at FSM now and rarely log in over there. Also, I grew up on airports since my first step-father was Airforce and my second step-father was a mechanic/pilot, so I was his assistant when he did inspections for flight time. I was once the parts person at a Piper dealership for a couple of years. 1/48 scale is the best.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome aboard Alex.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes, quite often here recently. Great place for it's size. And the gentleman who runs it is a lot of fun to talk to.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome Alex!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome from England ... and I only bite when hungry. Look out for Jan though (in Cell 213B), he's getting old and crusty. I believe he witnessed the Wright Brothers' second flight .... or maybe that was Bleriot's second Channel attempt ?


----------



## mikewint (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome from one state to the west. Have an aunt in Knoxville and have ridden the "Dragon" many times

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi from up north Alex. Looks like you'll fit right in.


----------



## at6 (Dec 21, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Welcome from England ... and I only bite when hungry. Look out for Jan though (in Cell 213B), he's getting old and crusty. I believe he witnessed the Wright Brothers' second flight .... or maybe that was Bleriot's second Channel attempt ?


I thought Jan built both planes.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Welcome from England ... and I only bite when hungry. Look out for Jan though (in Cell 213B), he's getting old and crusty. I believe he witnessed the Wright Brothers' second flight .... or maybe that was Bleriot's second Channel attempt ?


Yeah...but who was yelling at Icarus: "you're doing it all wrong!!!"

Hmmm...Terry?


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2015)

I had nothing to do with the selection of materials which ultimately lead to the catastrophic structural failure experienced by Icarus, although I did suggest that perhaps wax would be good for his girlfriend's legs, rather than the construction of airfoils .....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## mikewint (Dec 22, 2015)

Now I KNOW Jan did not build either aircraft...we'd still be waiting for him to finish?? the build...swedish?? the build


----------

